# German names for the rottweiler?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

When I do decide to get a pup (now or later), I'm trying to come up with some german names. What do you guys suggest? Also, are there any famous SchH females? Also, have another question: When I go to register the pup, I put the name I come up with and then what? The kennel name? Thanks!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

"My" Rottie's name is Elsa. We also considered Petra and Heidi. Kadi has a got a really interesting page listing a ton of different dog names. 

http://www.dantero.com/miscinfo.htm

Your registered name will depend on the breeder. A lot of breeders will either have a "themed" litter (anything from rock stars to Greek mythology to popular fiction) or will do it alphabetically, like their first litter is the A litter, so all the pups will be named things that start with A. For example, my dog Fawkes' registered name is Ordre du Phenix du Dantero since he came from the O litter and I wanted a Harry Potter themed name since I got him right around when the last book came out. Dantero is the kennel name, so it "du Dantero" or "vom/von *fill in German sounding kennel or last name here" means "of *kennel name*." American breeders sometimes just use the kennel name or the owner's last name, so if you wanted to call your dog Batman for example, it might look like this: Majesty's Dark Knight or Jones's Dark Knight with the call name of Batman.

You'll also see with the letter convention used with the call name combined, like G'Bibber and A'Tim are examples of Malinois. Sometimes the breeder picks the registered name, sometimes the owner picks the registered name, as long as it fits within a certain format. I think the AKC requires a max of 30 or 35 characters or something for registration though, so keep that in mind. You can have the dog's call name be anything you want though.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> When I do decide to get a pup (now or later), I'm trying to come up with some german names. What do you guys suggest? Also, are there any famous SchH females? Also, have another question: When I go to register the pup, I put the name I come up with and then what? The kennel name? Thanks!!


I let the dog name itself and work from there. Although I have a looong list of names someplace from when I was doing rescue and needed fresh, cute names for animals.

My pup had bright green eyes and she had a sweet temperament. "A gem of a dog" - Which resulted in the name: Diablo's Emerald, call name "Emma" ("Diablo" is the bloodline which the breeder uses rather than the kennel name.)

A rescue dog cocked his head everytime I said "Boo" and that became his name.

Another dog I called "Kiddo" until it stuck as "Kado" and registered as "Kamikaze Kado" for his performance name.

One dog I picked up in a city called Abbotsford, where we find Abby Bank, Abby Cafe, Abbyland ... She was a nutcase and was dubbed "Abby Normal" (from Young Frankenstien) and she ended up with the registered name "Miss Amazing Abby." now she performs under the name "Acrobatic Abby."


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> I let the dog name itself and work from there. Although I have a looong list of names someplace from when I was doing rescue and needed fresh, cute names for animals.
> 
> My pup had bright green eyes and she had a sweet temperament. "A gem of a dog" - Which resulted in the name: Diablo's Emerald, call name "Emma" ("Diablo" is the bloodline which the breeder uses rather than the kennel name.)
> 
> ...


I got cut off. What I was trying to say is relax, have fun, follow your gut instinct. Follow the pup's personality. Just relax. It's a baby dog. Take your time...


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's 312 to choose from; \\/ 

ACHIMA: Feminine form of Greek Achim, probably meaning "Jehovah raises up." In use in Germany.
ADA: Pet form of German names containing the element adal, meaning "noble." Compare with other forms of Ada.
ADALA: Old German name derived from adal, meaning "noble." 
ADALEIZ: Older form of Old High German Adalhaid, meaning "noble sort."
ADALHAID: Old High German name composed of the elements adal "noble" and haidu "kind, sort," hence "noble sort."
ADALHEID: Variant spelling of Old High German Adalhaid, meaning "noble sort." 
ADALHEIDIS: Latinized form of Old High German Adalheid, meaning "noble sort."
ADALINDA: Old High German name composed of the elements adal "noble" and lind "serpent, snake," hence "noble serpent."
ADALWOLFA: Feminine form of German Adalwolf, meaning "noble wolf."
ADELHEID: Variant spelling of Old High German Adalheid, meaning "noble sort."
ADELHEIT: Variant spelling of Old High German Adalheid, meaning "noble sort."
ADELIND: Abbreviated form of Old High German Adelinda, meaning "noble serpent."
ADELINDA: Variant spelling of Old High German Adalinda, meaning "noble serpent." 
ADELINDE: Variant spelling of Old High German Adelinda, meaning "noble serpent."
ADELONDA: Variant spelling of Old High German Adelinda, meaning "noble serpent."
ADELTRUDIS: German equivalent of Anglo-Saxon Æthelthryth (Æðelþryð), meaning "noble strength."
AGATA: German, Swedish and Slovene form of Latin Agatha, meaning "good." 
AGLAJA: German form of Greek Aglaia, meaning "beauty, splendor."
AGNA: German form of Greek Hagne, meaning "chaste; holy."
AGNETH: Variant spelling of German Agnethe, meaning "chaste; holy."
AGNETHE: German form of Greek Hagne, meaning "chaste; holy."
ALEIT: German and Swiss short form of Old High German Adalheid, meaning "noble sort."
ALINA: Short form of German names ending with -alina. Compare with other forms of Alina.
ALKE: Low German form of Old High German Adalheid, meaning "noble sort."
ALOÏSIA: Feminine form of German Aloïs, meaning "famous warrior."
AMALA: Feminine form of German Amal, meaning "labor, work." Compare with another form of Amala.
AMALIA: Old German name derived from the word amal, meaning "work."
AMALIE: Variant spelling of German Amalia, meaning "work."
AMELINDA: Old German name composed of the elements amal "work" and lint "serpent, snake," or lind "soft, weak," hence either "work serpent" or "weak worker."
ANELIE: Short form of German Anneliese, meaning "favor; grace" and "God is my oath."
ANGELIKA: German and Polish form of Latin Angelicus, meaning "angelic."
ANINA: German pet form of Latin Anna, meaning "favor; grace." Compare with other forms of Anina.
ANKE: Low German pet form of Latin Anna, meaning "grace" or "favor." 
ANNALEISA: Variant spelling of German Anneliese, meaning "favor; grace" and "God is my oath."
ANNALIESA: Variant spelling of German Anneliese, meaning "favor; grace" and "God is my oath."
ANNALIESE: Variant spelling of German Anneliese, meaning "favor; grace" and "God is my oath."
ANNEKE: Short form of Low German Anneken, meaning "favor; grace."
ANNEKEN: Low German diminutive form of Latin Anna, meaning "favor; grace."
ANNELIE: Contracted form of German Anneliese, meaning "favor; grace" and "God is my oath."
ANNELIEN: Pet form of German Annelie, meaning "favor; grace" and "God is my oath."
ANNELIESE: German compound name composed of French Anne "favor; grace" and Liese "God is my oath."
ANNE-MARIE: Variant spelling of German Annemarie, meaning "favor; grace," and "obstinate, rebellious."
ANNEMARIE: German compound name composed of French Anne "favor; grace," and Marie "obstinate, rebellious."
ANNIKEN: Variant spelling of Low German Anneken, meaning "favor; grace."
ANNIKIN: Variant spelling of Low German Anniken, meaning "favor; grace."
ANSELMA: Feminine form of German Anselm, meaning "divine helmet." 
ANTJE: Low German pet form of Latin Anna, meaning "favor; grace."
ATHALA: Old German name meaning "noble."
AVIS: Old German nickname, possibly meaning "refuge in war." Compare with another form of Avis.
BALDHILD: Old High German name composed of the elements bald "bold, brave" and hild "battle," hence "bold battle."
BALTHILD: Variant spelling of Old High German Baldhild, meaning "bold battle." 
BÄRBEL: German form of Greek Barbara, meaning "foreign; strange."
BATHILD: Old High German name composed of the elements batu "fight, thrust" and hild "battle," hence "fight-battle." 
BATHILDA: Variant spelling of Old High German Bathild, meaning "fight-battle." 
BATHILDE: Variant spelling of Old High German Bathild, meaning "fight- battle." 
BATHILDIS: Latinized form of Old High German Bathild, meaning "fight-battle." 
BEATE: German name derived from Latin beatus, meaning "blessed." 
BELAKANE: In the German Arthurian epic poem, Parzival, this is the name of Percival's stepmother, an African queen and mother of Feirefiz, Percival's mulatto half-brother.
BELINDA: Possibly a contracted form of Old High German Betlinde, meaning "bright serpent" or "bright linden tree."
BERLIN: From the German city name of uncertain etymology, possibly related to the Old Polabian stem berl-, meaning "swamp."
BERTHA: Old German name derived from the word berht, meaning "bright." 
BERTILDA: Old German name composed of the elements berht "bright" and hild "battle," hence "bright battle maid."
BETLINDE: Old High German name composed of the elements beraht "bright, shining" and lint "serpent" or linta "linden tree," hence "bright serpent" or "bright linden tree."
BRIGITTE: French and German form of Irish Gaelic Bríghid, meaning "exalted one."
BRUNA: Feminine form of German Bruno, meaning "brown." 
BRUNHILD: Old High German form of Old Norse Brynhildr, meaning "armored warrior woman." 
BRUNNHILDE: Variant form of Old High German Brunhild, meaning "armored warrior woman."
CÄCILIA: German form of Latin Cæcilia, meaning "blind." 
CÄCILIE: German form of Latin Cæcilia, meaning "blind." 
CARLA: Feminine form of German Carl, meaning "man." Compare with another form of Carla.
CARLENE: Pet form of German Carla, meaning "man."
CHLOTICHILDA: German name composed of the elements hloda "famous, renowned" and hild "battle," hence "famous battle maid."
CHRISTIANE: German form of Latin Christina, meaning "believer" or "follower of Christ." Compare with another form of Christiane.
CHRISTIANNE: German form of Latin Christina, meaning "believer" or "follower of Christ." Compare with another form of Christianne.
CLARAMOND: German name meaning "bright protector." 
CLARIMOND: Variant spelling of German Claramond, meaning "bright protector."
CLOTHILDA: Variant spelling of German Clotilda, meaning "famous battle maid."
CLOTHILDE: Modern variant spelling of German Chlotichilda, meaning "famous battle maid."
CLOTILDA: Modern variant spelling of German Chlotichilda, meaning "famous battle maid."
CONRADINE: Feminine form of German Conrad, meaning "bold counsel."
CUNDRIE: Arthurian legend name. It appears in the German epic poem Parzival (an adaptation of Chrétien de Troyes' Perceval, the Story of the Grail) as the name of a messenger of the Grail who condemns Parzival.
CUNDRY: Variant spelling of German Cundrie, of unknown meaning.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

DIETRICHA: Feminine form of German Dietrich, meaning "first of the people; king of nations."
EDILTRUDIS: Variant spelling of German Adeltrudis, meaning "noble strength."
ELEONORE: German form of French Eléonore, meaning "foreign; the other."
ELFI: Pet form of German Elfriede, meaning "elf strength."
ELFRIEDE: German equivalent of Anglo-Saxon Ælfþryð, meaning "elfin strength." 
ELISA: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath."
ELISABETH: German form of Greek Elisabet, meaning "God is my oath." Compare with another form of Elisabeth.
ELISE: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
ELISSA: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." Compare with another form of Elissa.
ELKE: Diminutive form of Old High German Adalheid, meaning "noble sort." Compare with another form of Elke.
ELLI: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." Compare with another form of Elli.
ELSA: Pet form of German Elsabeth, meaning "God is my oath."
ELSABETH: Contracted form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
ELSE: Pet form of German Elsabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
ELSIE: Pet form of German Elsabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
EMELINE: Variant spelling of German Emmeline, meaning "work." Compare with another form of Emeline.
EMILIE: German form of Latin Emilia, meaning "rival."
EMLIN: Medieval form of German Emmeline, meaning "work."
EMMALINE: Variant spelling of German Emmeline, meaning "work."
EMMELINE: Old German name derived from the word amal, meaning "work."
ERMA: Variant spelling of German Irma, meaning "entire, whole."
ERMELINDA: Variant spelling of German Irmalinda, meaning "wholly gentle."
ERNA: Feminine form of German Ernust, meaning "battle (to the death), serious business." Compare with another form of Erna.
ERNSTA: Feminine form of German Ernst, meaning "battle (to the death), serious business."
FELICIE: German feminine form of Latin Felix, meaning "happy" or "lucky."
FRANZISKA: Feminine form of German Franz, meaning "French."
FRAUKE: German name composed of the element frau "lady" and a diminutive suffix, meaning "little lady."
FREIDA: Variant spelling of German Frieda, meaning "peaceful ruler." Compare with another form of Freida.
FRIEDA: Pet form of German Friederike, meaning "peaceful ruler."
FRIEDE: Pet form of German Friederike, meaning "peaceful ruler."
FRIEDERIKE: Feminine form of German Friederic, meaning "peaceful ruler."
FRITZI: Pet form of German Friederike, meaning "peaceful ruler."
GABRIELE: German feminine form of Latin Gabrielus, meaning "man of God" or "warrior of God."
GENOVEVA: German and Spanish form of Celtic Genovefa, probably meaning "race of women."
GERDE: German form of Old Norse Gerðr, meaning "enclosure, stronghold."
GERLINDE: German name composed of the elements geri "spear" and lind "soft, tender, weak," hence "soft spear."
GERTIE: Pet form of German Gertrude, meaning "spear strength."
GERTRAUD: Variant spelling of German Gertrude, meaning "spear strength."
GERTRÚD: Hungarian form of German Gertrude, meaning "spear strength."
GERTRUD: Variant spelling of German Gertrude, meaning "spear strength."
GERTRUDE: German name composed of the elements ger "spear" and þruþ "strength," hence "spear strength."
GISA: Pet form of German Gisela, meaning "pledge, hostage, noble offspring." Compare with another form of Gisa.
GISELA: Feminine form of German Gisil, meaning "pledge, hostage, noble offspring."
GITTA: German short form of French/German Brigitte, meaning "exalted one."
GRETE: Short form of German Margareta, meaning "pearl." Compare with another form of Grete.
GRETEL: Pet form of German Grete, meaning "pearl."
GRISELDA: Germanic name composed of the elements gris "grey" and hild "battle," hence "grey battle maid."
GUDRUN: German and Scandinavian form of Old Norse Guðrun, meaning "divine rune."
GUNDA: Short form of Germanic names containing the element gund, meaning "war."
GUNDULA: Elaborated form of German Gunda, meaning "war."
HADUWIG: Old High German name composed of the elements hadu "contention" and wig "battle, war," hence "contending battle."
HADWIGIS: Variant spelling of German Hedwig, meaning "contending battle."
HANNE: Feminine form of German Han, meaning "God is gracious." Compare with another form of Hanne.
HANNELORE: German compound name composed of Hanne "God is gracious" and Eleonore "foreign; the other." 
HEDDA: Pet form of German Hedwig, meaning "contending battle."
HEDWIG: Variant form of Old High German Haduwig, meaning "contending battle."
HEDY: Pet form of German Hedwig, meaning "contending battle."
HEILWIG: Old High German name composed of the elements heil "healthy, whole" and wig "battle, war," hence "healthy battle maid."
HEINRIKE: Feminine form of German Heinrich, meaning "home-ruler."
HELENE: German form of Greek Helénē, probably meaning "torch."
HELLA: Pet form of German Helene, probably meaning "torch." Compare with another form of Hella.
HELMA: Short form of German Wilhelmina, meaning "will-helmet."
HELMINE: Short form of German Wilhelmina, meaning "will-helmet."
HERMINE: Feminine form of German Hermann, meaning "army man."
HILDA: Old German short form of longer names containing hild, meaning "battle." Compare with another form of Hilda.
HILTRAUD: German name composed of the elements hild "battle" and þruþ "strength," hence "battle strength."
HILTRUD: Variant spelling of German Hiltraud, meaning "battle strength."
HILTRUDE: Variant spelling of German Hiltraud, meaning "battle strength."
ILMA: Pet form of German Wilhelmina, meaning "will-helmet."
ILSA: Variant spelling of German Ilse, meaning "God is my oath."
ILSE: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
IMA: Variant spelling of German Imma, meaning "entire, whole." Compare with another form of Ima.
IMKE: Pet form of Low German Imma, meaning "entire, whole."
IMMA: Low German form of German Irma, meaning "entire, whole." Compare with another form of Imma.
IRMA: Short form of longer German names beginning with Irm-, meaning "entire, whole."
IRMALINDA: Old German name composed of the elements irmen "entire, whole" and lint "soft, tender," hence "entirely gentle."
IRMGARD: German name composed of the elements irmen "entire, whole" and gard "enclosure," hence "entirely protected."
ISHILD: Old German name composed of the elements is "ice" and hild "battle, strife," hence "ice battle." This is the name from which the English Arthurian legend name Isolde (French Iseult) was derived.
ISOLD: A derivative of Germanic Ishild, meaning "ice battle."
IVONETTE: Pet form of German Ivonne, meaning "yew tree."
IVONNE: German form of French Yvette, meaning "yew tree."
JANNIKE: Low German diminutive form of Latin Johanna, meaning "God is gracious." Compare with another form of Jannike.
JULIANE: French and German feminine form of Roman Latin Julianus, meaning "descended from Jupiter (Jove)."
JUTTA: German form of Hebrew Yehuwdiyth, meaning "Jewess" or "praised."
JUTTE: Variant spelling of German Jutta, meaning "Jewess" or "praised."
KARLA: Feminine form of German Karl, meaning "man."
KARLENE: Pet form of German Karla, meaning "man."
KARLOTTE: German form of French Charlotte, meaning "man."
KAROLINE: Danish, German and Norwegian form of Latin Carolina, meaning "man."
KASIMIRA: Feminine form of German Kasimir, meaning "commands peace."
KATARINA: Swedish form of Greek Aikaterine, meaning "pure." This form is also used in Germany, Hungary, and many other Slavic countries.
KATARINE: German form of Greek Aikaterine, meaning "pure."
KÄTHARINA: German form of Latin Katherina, meaning "pure."
KÄTHE: Pet form of German Kätharina, meaning "pure."
KATHRIN: German form of Latin Katherina, meaning "pure."
KATINKA: German form of Russian Katenka, meaning "pure."
KATRIN: Pet form of German Katarine, meaning "pure."
KATRINA: Variant spelling of German Katrine, meaning "pure." Compare with another form of Katrina.
KATRINE: Contracted form of German Katarine, meaning "pure." Compare with another form of Katrine.
KERSTIN: Low German form of Latin Christina, meaning "believer" or "follower of Christ." Compare with another form of Kerstin.
KINGE: Pet form of German Kunigunde, meaning "brave war."
KIRSA: Old Germanic name meaning "cherry."
KLARA: German form of Latin Clara, meaning "clear, bright." Compare with other forms of Klara.
KLOTHILDA: Variant spelling of German Clothilda, meaning "famous battle maid." 
KRESZENTIA: German form of Latin Crescentia, meaning "to spring up, grow, thrive."
KRESZENZ: Short form of German Kreszentia, meaning "to spring up, grow, thrive."
KRIEMHILD: German myth name of the sister of Günther and wife of Siegfried in the Nibelungenlied, composed of the Germanic elements grim "mask" and hild "battle," hence "battle mask."
KRIEMHILDE: Variant spelling of German Kriemhild, meaning "battle mask."
KRIMHILDE: Variant spelling of German Kriemhild, meaning "battle mask."
KRISTEN: German form of French Christine, meaning "believer" or "follower of Christ."
LENE: Short form of German Helene, possibly meaning "torch." Compare with another form of Lene.
LENI: Pet form of German Helene, possibly meaning "torch."
LEONORE: Short form of German Eleonore, meaning "foreign; the other."
LIES: Variant spelling of German Liese, meaning "God is my oath." 
LIESA: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
LIESE: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
LIESEL: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." 
LILI: Pet form of German Elisabeth, meaning "God is my oath." Compare with other forms of Lili.
LILO: Pet form of German Lieselotte, meaning "God is my oath." Compare with another form of Lilo.
LISELOTTE: Variant spelling of German Lieselotte, meaning "God is my oath."
LORA: German form of Latin Laura, meaning "laurel." Compare with another form of Lora.
LOTTE: Short form of German Liselotte, meaning "God is my oath." Compare with another form of Lotte.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

LUISE: German form of French Louise, meaning "famous warrior."
LUITGARD: German name composed of the elements liut "people" and gard "enclosure, protection," hence "people protection."
LULU: Pet form of German Luise and French Louise, both meaning "famous warrior."
LUTGARD: Variant spelling of German Luitgard, meaning "people protection."
LUTGARDIS: Latin form of German Luitgard, meaning "people protection."
MADDE: Variant spelling of Low German Maud, meaning "mighty in battle."
MAGDA: Short form of various Germanic forms of Greek Magdalēnē, meaning "of Magdala." Compare with another form of Magda.
MAGDALENA: Latin form of Greek Magdalēnē, meaning "of Magdala." In use by the Germans, Scandinavians and Spanish.
MAGDALENE: English and German form of Greek Magdalēnē, meaning "of Magdala." In the bible, this is the name of a woman who was cleansed of sin by Jesus and remained with him throughout his ministry, and witnessed his crucifixion and resurrection. 
MALWINE: German form of Scottish Malvina, meaning "smooth-brow."
MAREIKE: German pet form of Latin Maria, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion."
MARGARETA: German form of Latin Margarita, meaning "pearl." Compare with another form of Margareta.
MARGARETE: German form of Latin Margarita, meaning "pearl." Compare with another form of Margarete.
MARIELE: German pet form of Latin Maria, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion."
MARLENE: German form of Latin Marlena, meaning "rebel of Magdala." 
MARLIS: Contracted form of German Maria Liese, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion" and "God is my oath." 
MARTHE: French and German form of Greek Martha, meaning "lady, mistress." 
MAUD: Medieval German short form of Teutonic Mechthild, meaning "mighty in battle." Compare with another form of Maud.
MEIKE: German pet form of Latin Maria, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion." 
MELUSINA: Variant spelling of German Melusine, meaning either "wonder" or "sea-fog."
MELUSINE: German legend name of a fresh-water spirit believed to reside in sacred springs and rivers, meaning either "wonder" or "sea-fog." Melusine is depicted as being like a fish or serpent from the waist down. 
META: Short form of German Margarete, meaning "pearl."
METTE: Low German form of Gothic Mahthildis, meaning "mighty in battle."
MINA: Short form of German Wilhelmina, meaning "will-helmet." Compare with another form of Mina.
MINE: Short form of German Wilhelmine, meaning "will-helmet."
MINNA: Variant spelling of German Mina, meaning "will-helmet."
MINNIE: Pet form of German Wilhelmina, meaning "will-helmet."
MIRJAM: Dutch and German form of Hebrew Miryam, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion." 
MITZI: German pet form of Latin Maria, meaning "obstinacy, rebelliousness" or "their rebellion." 
NADJA: German form of Russian Nadya, meaning "hope."
ODA: Feminine form of German Odo, meaning "wealthy." Compare with another form of Oda.
ODELIA: Variant spelling of German Odilia, meaning "wealthy." Compare with another form of Odelia.
ODILA: Variant spelling of German Odilia, meaning "wealthy."
ODILIA: Feminine form of German Odo, meaning "wealthy."
ORTRUN: German name composed of the elements ort "point" and rún "rune, secret," hence "point-rune."
OTTHILD: German name composed of the elements od "fortune, wealth" and hild "battle," hence "battle of fortune." This name was given to an asteroid discovered by Karl Wilhelm Reinmuth in Heidelberg, Germany on March 18, 1923. 
OTTILA: Variant spelling of German Ottilia, meaning "wealthy."
OTTILIA: Feminine form of German Otto, meaning "wealthy."
OTTOLINE: Pet form of German Ottilia, meaning "wealthy."
PORSCHE: German form of Roman Latin Porcius, meaning "pig." A moon of Uranus was given this name.
REBEKKA: Danish, German and Norwegian form of Greek Rhebekka, meaning "ensnarer."
REINHILDE: German name composed of the elements regin "advice, decision, counsel" and hild "battle," hence "battle counsel."
RENATE: Dutch and German form of Latin Renata, meaning "reborn."
RICARDA: Feminine form of Spanish Ricardo, meaning "powerful ruler." Used mostly in Germany.
RIKE: Short form of German Friederike, meaning "peaceful ruler."
ROMEY: Variant spelling of German Romy, meaning "rose" and "obstinate, rebellious."
ROMY: Pet form of German Rosemarie, meaning "rose" and "obstinate, rebellious."
ROS: Short form of German Rosamund, meaning "horse-protection." Compare with another form of Ros.
ROSALIND: Often translated "lovely rose" using Latin elements, this name was introduced to Britain by the Normans and is therefore more likely to be of Germanic origin, probably composed of the elements hros "horse" and lind "weak, tender," hence "weak horse."
ROSAMOND: Variant spelling of German Rosamund, meaning "horse-protection."
ROSAMUND: German name composed of the elements hros "horse" and mund "protection," hence "horse-protection."
ROSEMARIE: German compound name composed of Rose "rose" and Marie "obstinate, rebellious."
ROSWITHA: German name composed of the elements hrod "fame" and swinþ "strength," hence "renowned strength."
RUPERTA: Feminine form of Low German Rupert, meaning "bright fame."
SABINE: French and German form of Roman Latin Sabina, meaning "Sabine; a follower of another religion."
SALIDA: Old German name meaning "happiness, joy."
SARA: Anglicized form of Greek Sarra, meaning "noble lady, princess." In the bible, this is the name that God gave to Sarai, wife of Abraham. This form of the name is in wide use throughout Europe: Dutch, German, Greek, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Spanish, Scandinavian, and Slovene.
SASCHA: German form of Russian unisex Sasha, meaning "defender of mankind."
SCHWANHILD: Variant spelling of German Swanhild, meaning "swan battle."
SELMA: Short form of German Anselma, meaning "divine protected." Compare with other forms of Selma.
SENTA: Pet form of German Kreszentia, meaning "to spring up, grow, thrive."
SIBYLLE: French and German form of Greek Sibylla, meaning "prophetess."
SIEGHILD: German name composed of the elements sige "victory" and hild "battle," hence "victory-battle."
SIEGLINDE: German name composed of the elements sige "victory" and linde "gentle, soft," hence "victory-gentle."
SIGI: Pet form of German Sieglinde, meaning "gentle battle." Compare with masculine Sigi.
SOFIA: Variant spelling of Greek Sophia, meaning "wisdom." This form of the name is in wide use throughout Europe by the Finnish, Italians, Germans, Norwegians, Portuguese and Swedish.
SOFIE: Dutch and German form of French Sophie, meaning "wisdom." 
SOMMER: German equivalent of English Summer, meaning "summer." Compare with another form of Sommer.
SONJE: German form of Russian Sonya, meaning "wisdom."
SUSANNE: German form of Latin Susanna, meaning "lily."
SUSE: Pet form of German Susanne, meaning "lily." Compare with another form of Suse.
SVENJA: Low German short form of names beginning with svan, meaning "swan."
SWANHILD: Old German name composed of the elements swan "swan" and hild "battle," hence "swan battle."
SWANHILDA: Low German form of German Swanhild, meaning "swan battle."
SWANHILDE: Variant spelling of Low German Swanhilda, meaning "swan battle."
TABEA: German pet form of Greek Tabitha, meaning "female gazelle."
TERESIA: German and Swedish form of Spanish Teresa, meaning "harvester."
THERESIA: Dutch and German form of Spanish Therasia, meaning "harvester."
URSEL: German form of Latin Ursula, meaning "little she-bear."
USCHI: Pet form of German Ursel, meaning "little she-bear."
UTE: Feminine form of German Udo, meaning "child." 
VALDA: Old High German name derived from the word waltan, meaning "power, rule." 
VERENA: Swiss and German name, possibly derived from Latin vereri, meaning "to fear, to respect."
VIKTORIA: German and Scandinavian form of Roman Latin Victoria, meaning "conqueror" or "victory."
VRENI: Pet form of Swiss/German Verena, possibly meaning "to fear, to respect."
WALBORG: Variant spelling of Old High German Walburg, meaning "salvation of the slain in battle."
WALBURG: Contracted form of Old High German Waldeburg, meaning "salvation of the slain in battle."
WALBURGA: Variant spelling of Old High German Walburg, meaning "salvation of the slain in battle." 
WALDEBURG: Old High German name composed of the elements wala "dead, slain in battle" and burg "help, protection, salvation," hence "salvation of the slain in battle."
WALTRAUD: German name composed of the elements walah "Celtic, foreigner" and thrud "strength," hence "foreign strength."
WANDA: Probably a feminine form of German Wendel, meaning "a Wend; a wanderer," a term used to refer to migrant Slavs in the sixth century. 
WIBEKE: Feminine form of German Wiebe, meaning "war."
WIEBKE: Feminine form of German Wiebe, meaning "war."
WIGBURG: German name composed of the elements wig "battle, war" and burg "help, protection, salvation," hence "war protection."
WILDA: German surname transferred to forename use, meaning "wild." Compare with another form of Wilda.
WILFREDA: Feminine form of German Wilfried, meaning "desires peace." Compare with another form of Wilfreda.
WILHELMINA: Feminine form of German Wilhelm, meaning "will-helmet."
WILHELMINE: Feminine form of German Wilhelm, meaning "will-helmet."
WILMA: Contracted form of German Wilhelmina, meaning "will-helmet." Compare with another form of Wilma.
ZELDA: Short form of German Griselda, meaning "gray battle maid." Compare with another form of Zelda.
ZENZI: Pet form of German Kreszenz, meaning "to spring up, grow, thrive."

I'm sure you'll choose one from that list.. 8-[


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

O. M. G. :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> O. M. G. :lol:


I like to help out a fellow WDF.com member ....

8-[


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Gary are you trying to say Spam would be good name? lol


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> I like to help out a fellow WDF.com member ....
> 
> 8-[


I just skimmed through it an found MY given name in there! And the definition is not quite right...

Anneliese - "harbinger of God" (and I have no idea what that actually means.) :lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.20000-names.com/male_german_names.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Blick 

I just like the sound of it.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Blitz as in the football term or as in Blitzkrieg

Terry


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you guys soooo much!! I've decided on Raina which means "mighty". LOL


----------

